# Amati Super Clasic Tenor mouthpiece marks on the mpc



## Sax Maniak (Oct 30, 2021)

I bought Super Classic mouthpiece and it has strange marks on the back, like 2/0/2. What is it? Pepole say that they are copy of Berg Larsen, called them "Russian Berg", so is this marks same as Bergs, and if so, what is the meaning of those marks?


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Berg Larsen Mouthpieces - Theo Wanne


Berg Larsen was originally known as a professional musician and reed maker in Archer Street London. In 1945, he designed and manufactured a range of ebonite mouthpieces for clarinet and saxophone which later evolved into a range made out of stainless steel for an increased lifespan. Berg Larsen...




theowanne.com


----------



## Sax Maniak (Oct 30, 2021)

mmichel said:


> Berg Larsen Mouthpieces - Theo Wanne
> 
> 
> Berg Larsen was originally known as a professional musician and reed maker in Archer Street London. In 1945, he designed and manufactured a range of ebonite mouthpieces for clarinet and saxophone which later evolved into a range made out of stainless steel for an increased lifespan. Berg Larsen...
> ...


But I have tri number, Berg has combination of letters and numbers. Leters are facing, and numbers marks tip an chamber, but I have tree numbers 2/0/2, that confuses me....


----------

